# 1 year anniversary- need something original and fun!



## boi (Feb 25, 2002)

okay, i've been with my girl for nearly a year now, and the relationship's cruising along quite nicely. i need something fun to do for our one year anniversary. something random (i took her to chuck-e-cheezes for 6 month- she loved it), something fun... i dunno. i'm at a loss. 
oh crap, come to think of it, her birthday's soon, too. dammit, i just bought something for christmas and valentine's day, now birthday and 1 year anniversary... does it ever end (he asks rhetorically)?
anyway, i need something cool and fun. not just dinner, blah blah blah. she likes VWs, macs, monster truck shows (don't ask), plays, operas... just anything that involves going out and having fun. this should be a lot easier than it is.
so does anyone have a good idea? did anyone do something great/have something great done to them? i want to know!


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

well i have never met a woman yet who didn't like having a candlelit dinner cooked for her. as long as the food is edible, she will delight in knowing that you took the time and effort to create something special for her. and food always has this symbolic meaning of nurturing and caring. It becomes even more so when you prepare it yourself. simple is better than fancy as you don't want to still be cooking and serving during the meal.

as for what else to do - anything that shows that after a year you know something about her. about what she likes and dislikes and not just what she likes because you do. if you want to go out, you'll need to check the local events for this one. but staying at home can be good as well as long as you do something she likes to do, especially something she has a hard time finding the time to do.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 25, 2002)

Right on, Ed. (Gets musical)

_If you practice Ed's method,
Just as hard as you can,
You're gonna getta reputation,
As a luurving man_

And, if she likes going out, there's gotta be something on, if not that night you can arrange something later on. Either end of the spectrum sounds good: Monster Trucks or Opera.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

I would tell you to buy her stuff... flowers, candies (unless she has a weight problem), and other things that she might like.  I agree that cooking dinner for her is a good thing.  You also might want to suprise her at work or something.  Sending her stuff that she isnt expecting is kinda cool.  But what would I know.

Just to give you a heads up.  Nummi will probably come in here and tell you not to do anything.  Please do me a favor and dont listen to him.  I have been having a hard trouble convincing him to do things for his girlfriend.

 Have a nice day!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Just to give you a heads up.  Nummi will probably come in here and tell you not to do anything.  Please do me a favor and dont listen to him.  I have been having a hard trouble convincing him to do things for his girlfriend.*



As soon as I saw the title of the thread... I knew Rick would be in here warning you about me.

just so you understand what he is talking about...

I did not buy my girlfriend anything for V-Day... I did not think I had to.  We are both very happy, and do not need to buy each other "things" to show our love.  (she did buy me stuff... whatever)  Along with the gifts... tell her with words how much you love her.


How is that?


----------



## rinse (Feb 25, 2002)

take her to a sex shop.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

that's a good one rinse. i tend to think of that as more of a 2nd aniversary and afterwards kind of thing, but i suppose it depends on the relationship. 

the drawback is that many women will see this as more of  gift for you than for them unless they are already into toys.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

So what are you going to do boi?
All you need is love... take my advice.


----------



## julguribye (Feb 27, 2002)

You actually have a girlfriend that is interested in Macs!? Wow!

I suggest that you should surprise her, fill her fridge with flowers (roses maybe, no? expensive?) and a nice card with a ticket to a monster-truck show  ...or something like that.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

Help I'm using money my car is one year old! (having not a car nor a driverlicence but in the bizz)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Help I'm using money my car is one year old! (having not a car nor a driverlicence but in the bizz) *




wrong thread buddy... maybe there is a hidden message in there.  No.. I doubt it.


----------

